# LAN Tool zur Überwachung / Verwaltung von Freigaben



## The-God (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

ich suche ein Tool nach einem Tool mit dem es möglich ist meine Dateien im Netzwerk zu verwalten damit meine ich z.B. ein Übersicht aller freigegebenen Ordner und Dateien auf meinem Computer. Das Tool sollte wenn möglich auch auch anzeigen welcher Client grade welche Dateien von meinem Computer runterlädt.

Gruß


----------



## xCondoRx (3. Oktober 2004)

Windows bringt sowas standardmässig mit und zwar in dem Snap-In "freigegebene Ordner". Dort kannst du dir die Freigaben anzeigen lassen und sehen wer darauf zugreift..

folgendermaßen vorgehen:

Start --> Ausführen --> mmc eingeben --> Datei --> Snap-In hinzufügen --> Hinzufügen -->
Freigegebene Ordner auswählen --> Hinzufügen --> Fertig stellen..
Dann die beiden Fenster schliessen und du siehst das Snap-In und kannst dort alles sehen. Sollte den Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Giftzwerg (3. Oktober 2004)

das geht aber auch einfacher: Start -> Einstellungen -> Systemsteuerung -> Verwaltung -> Computerverwaltung; da gibt es den Punkt Freigegebene Ordner schon 

Führt aber beides zum selben Ergebnis  :suspekt:


----------



## The-God (4. Oktober 2004)

Danke Leute genau das habe ich gesucht.

Gruß


----------



## Grimreaper (5. Oktober 2004)

Falls du den Instant Messenger Miranda verwendest, kannst du dir auch ein plugin ziehen, das dir in nem kleinen PopUp (ähnlich dem Tray Balloon) zeigt, wer auf welche deiner Dateien zugreift. Das Plugin heißt WhoUsesMyFiles.

mfg Grimreaper


----------

